# As a BHM are you also attracted to BBWs and voluptuous women?



## KittyKitten (Aug 10, 2010)

I was wondering if any of the BHM men here are primarily attracted to BBWs. Or do you like women who are the physical opposite of you in terms of weight?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I was wondering if any of the BHM men here are primarily attracted to BBWs. Or do you like women who are the physical opposite of you in terms of weight?



I'm not one to discriminate against the smaller woman. Nature kicks in eventually, then you get to experience both. :happy:


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking at my dating history, it's stacked about 60-40 towards women who probably wouldn't be considered BBWs. If I were gun-to-my-head forced to state a preference, I'd probably say my ideal would be someone on the smaller end of the BBW scale, but I really am in the 'an attractive women is an attractive women, regardless of size' camp.


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 10, 2010)

A fine woman is indeed a fine woman.


----------



## karmacomba (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldnt say I'm strictly 'BBW's only' in real life - bigger girls generally turn me on more, but I wouldn't call it a dealbreaker.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 10, 2010)

Personally I'm attracted to alot of different types. I dont see the size as a huge factor is whether I'm attracted to somebody though. It is part of it, i wont lie, but not the biggest by far.

What I will say, I dont like the idea of gainers/feeders (or indeed gaining or feeding myself), and i'm sorry to say but i'm not particularly attracted to people considered SSBBW....sorry ladies  

But who really knows, the 'right person' could be ANYONE. If I felt a true connection with a gainer/feeder or SSBBW would I dismiss that relationship immediatly? No, the connection would still be true.

Sorry, I think I kinda rambled off topic a bit there :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 10, 2010)

ZOMG Rellis you're so discriminatory!!!!!1


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> ZOMG Rellis you're so discriminatory!!!!!1



I fear I may have just annoyed a good half of the entire Dimensions crowd


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I fear I may have just annoyed a good half of the entire Dimensions crowd



DAMN YOU RELLIS 

*shakes fist angrily at England*


----------



## RJI (Aug 10, 2010)

I just love women! 
I have to feel a physical attraction to you but I don't base that on a size or even a specific race but a sense of style and sexiness (vibes). I have dated the "all american cheerleader" as well as many BBW's so I have ran the gamut with the exception of "goth" girls.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 10, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I fear I may have just annoyed a good half of the entire Dimensions crowd



No, you like what you like!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I fear I may have just annoyed a good half of the entire Dimensions crowd


BBWs and SSBBWs aren't all attracted to the same types/size so I don't see why it would be a big deal for you to tell your truth.


----------



## Esther (Aug 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> No, you like what you like!



This!!
There's nothing wrong with what you said, Rellis.


----------



## Ola (Aug 10, 2010)

Don't really have a preference. It depends more on the person than the appearance, but I guess at some point there is a line that can be crossed at both ends in terms of too skinny or too big.

Like I always say though; If you end up falling for someone you will find them beautiful no matter what they look like. At least that's what I've experienced, but if we're talking just general attraction then perhaps that's a moot point.


----------



## imfree (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep, it's true, I'm a plush, luxurious guy
who loves plush, luxurious Gals.:smitten:


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 10, 2010)

I like more athletic, but bigger girls. Like softball players without the lesbian part. lol


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I am not a lesbian or even bi-sexual really (Ok I like to kiss girls) , but I find myself thinking bigger girls are hotter. No offense skinny girls, but I totally dig on the squishiness.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 10, 2010)

I like women in most shapes and sizes. I don't think I could deal with a trapezoid though; you must draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 11, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> I like more athletic, but bigger girls. Like softball players without the lesbian part. lol



I'll just stand over here ---->

You know, out of the way of whatever's going to get thrown at you. 

As for me? For once, I'm firmly (or at least "softly"  ) in the majority: While I have yet to go all the way, I have found that I love women of intelligence and humor, regardless of their clothing size.


----------



## taobear (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a weakness for smaller women tiny to tell the truth but I am attracted to all women of any size if she is into me I'm at her door. LOL


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 11, 2010)

I like tall and skinny or short and either.

Dunno why, but I've always been drawn to the extremes in height (probably a general male stereotype, or at least for tall guys).


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 11, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I like tall and skinny or short and either.
> 
> Dunno why, but I've always been drawn to the extremes in height (probably a general male stereotype, or at least for tall guys).



YES!!!!!


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> YES!!!!!



You, less text, moar photos! :smitten:

(Have I mentioned that short and sassy is a particularly attractive combination?)


----------



## Dutchgut (Aug 11, 2010)

BBW are arousing and stimulating.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 11, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> ZOMG Rellis you're so discriminatory!!!!!1



He probably hates Italians too!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 11, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> He probably hates Italians too!



Those filthy filthy perfectly respectable members of society!


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 11, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> I'll just stand over here ---->
> 
> You know, out of the way of whatever's going to get thrown at you.
> 
> As for me? For once, I'm firmly (or at least "softly"  ) in the majority: While I have yet to go all the way, I have found that I love women of intelligence and humor, regardless of their clothing size.



Well the lesbian part is a bit of a disadvantage to me ya know. Im all for taped locker room exploitations of them though.


----------



## mrfantasy90 (Aug 11, 2010)

I preffer bbws or ssbbws, except for esther, who is amazingly hot.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 11, 2010)

I am attractived to attractive people with attractive personalities.

Size doesn't matter, there are gorgous BBWs inside and out, like OneWickedAngel, or gorgeous small girls like Melian, bionic, or Esther. And they're great people to boot and interesting to talk to. That's who I'm attracted to.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm married to a bbw 

but honestly i love them in all sizes, shapes and colors

it's all pink on the inside :smitten:


----------



## mantis_shrimp (Aug 11, 2010)

I honestly don't think about size when i meet someone, i guess i focus on their face, personality and how they carry themselves more. I like all shapes and sizes i guess? To me, theres something nice about nearly everyone i think... As hopelessly naive and corny that sounds


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 11, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'm married to a bbw
> 
> but honestly i love them in all sizes, shapes and colors
> *
> it's all pink on the inside* :smitten:


----------



## project219 (Aug 11, 2010)

Body Image takes a backseat to me over personality and comparability. But in context... yeah, I do loves me some BBW.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Aug 12, 2010)

A fine woman is a fine woman....BUT women with LONG hair make me all squiggly inside. :wubu::smitten:


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> BBWs and SSBBWs aren't all attracted to the same types/size so I don't see why it would be a big deal for you to tell your truth.



Agreed 110%. So well put... 

I want NOTHING more than for a fella to be honest with me. It doesn't hurt my feelings if someone isn't attracted to my fat. It hurts if they lie about it or pretend-nice and talk badly about me later. 

I'm a picky girl and I expect my fellas to be picky. Hell, who would want to be with a person who has no standards or no insight into what attracts them to another person??? That seems like it would make for a not-great relationship.

This thread does make me  ... with no upset feelings toward anyone, just confirming what I feared...

<-------------------- fat girl who likes big guys in a world where few big guys like fat girls...

le sigh...


----------



## Paquito (Aug 12, 2010)

<---- (budding) BHM who likes BBWs and would like to point out that there are more votes for BBWs than petite women.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 12, 2010)

I really just want to point out that there is a range right there between BBW and small women. I'm not a BBW. And I'm definitely not small. I don't even know what I am anymore LOLOLOL


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 12, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I really just want to point out that there is a range right there between BBW and small women. I'm not a BBW. And I'm definitely not small. I don't even know what I am anymore LOLOLOL



Perhaps _juuuust right_ might work?  Lucky you!


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> <---- (budding) BHM who likes BBWs and would like to point out that there are more votes for BBWs than petite women.



Good call. I missed that last time. I was mainly only reading the thread... didn't check the poll. Woohoo BBW's.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 12, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I really just want to point out that there is a range right there between BBW and small women. I'm not a BBW. And I'm definitely not small. I don't even know what I am anymore LOLOLOL



I've been there Jen... that's a frustrating place for a gal to be in life. I remember it well. Guys who liked fat girls thought I was too thin, guys who liked thin girls thought I was too fat... and well, that's a hard row to hoe.

I was that size of a girl for most of my life... between size 12-16 (but for whatever reason, I carry it well, and looked a little smaller)... I can say that I know for sure that the guys I dated got to know me for me and not for my body. I think that contributed to me having a fairly good dating track record.

Also, I like Carla's suggestion of "just right..." You're a healthy woman... not too frail for activity, not too limited by size... rock on.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 12, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> I've been there Jen... that's a frustrating place for a gal to be in life. I remember it well. Guys who liked fat girls thought I was too thin, guys who liked thin girls thought I was too fat... and well, that's a hard row to hoe.
> 
> I was that size of a girl for most of my life... between size 12-16 (but for whatever reason, I carry it well, and looked a little smaller)... I can say that I know for sure that the guys I dated got to know me for me and not for my body. I think that contributed to me having a fairly good dating track record.
> 
> Also, I like Carla's suggestion of "just right..." You're a healthy woman... not too frail for activity, not too limited by size... rock on.



Don't get me wrong....I'm lovin' my body. I just think it's funny that there is never any mention of an "in between" size.


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Aug 12, 2010)

I choose a fine woman is a fine woman, All ladies are sexy in there own way.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 12, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I really just want to point out that there is a range right there between BBW and small women. I'm not a BBW. And I'm definitely not small. I don't even know what I am anymore LOLOLOL




Good point but I guess when I said 'women opposite of your size', I meant women who are just smaller and not considered bbws. I would put you in that category.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 12, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> and i'm sorry to say but i'm not particularly attracted to people considered SSBBW....sorry ladies


Just seconding, thirding, fourthing what's already been said. No need for apologies, this is not the slightest bit offensive! I think it's crazy when people *expect* fat people to be attracted to other fat people based on, what, mutual fatness? Everyone should just like and enjoy what they like; nobody is beholden to anybody else to find them attractive.


----------



## djudex (Aug 12, 2010)

Carrie said:


> I think it's crazy when people *expect* fat people to be attracted to other fat people based on, what, mutual fatness?



Nope, gravity.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 12, 2010)

djudex said:


> Nope, gravity.


True. I wear an anti-gravity suit 24/7, just to combat this phenomenon. Personal responsibility, y'know.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 12, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I really just want to point out that there is a range right there between BBW and small women. I'm not a BBW. And I'm definitely not small. I don't even know what I am anymore LOLOLOL



You're a diet coke fiend.


----------



## imfree (Aug 12, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> Agreed 110%. So well put...
> 
> I want NOTHING more than for a fella to be honest with me. It doesn't hurt my feelings if someone isn't attracted to my fat. It hurts if they lie about it or pretend-nice and talk badly about me later.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on that, Ms. Chattery!, just
transpose "girl" and "guy" and you've
nailed my biggest gripe about the whole
BBW/BHM thing!:doh:


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for voting in the poll, guys! Although it's not scientific, I'm a bit surprised at the responses. I have always thought that BHM mostly liked women who were opposite in them in size--that's what you see in the media. But the media doesn't equal real life, of course. Most men (more than half) seem to agree that it doesn't matter what size the woman wears, as long as they find her sexy, they have no specific type.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 12, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Thanks for voting in the poll, guys! Although it's not scientific, I'm a bit surprised at the responses. I have always thought that BHM mostly liked women who were opposite in them in size--that's what you see in the media. But the media doesn't equal real life, of course. Most men (more than half) seem to agree that it doesn't matter what size the woman wears, as long as they find her sexy, they have no specific type.



...not that I mean this in a negative way of course, because I'm sure the men here prefer any form of women equally, but there can also be guys from the other boards (just your regular, everysized creeper FA) who could run in, vote, and run out. It doesn't really give an accurate view if you're just looking for bhm's opinions, no?


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 12, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Don't get me wrong....I'm lovin' my body. I just think it's funny that there is never any mention of an "in between" size.



I love the in between size girls. :happy:


----------



## shparks (Aug 12, 2010)

I am usually attracted to smaller women. But it seems like some people expect us larger people to pair up with each other, as if being a big guy makes you attracted to big women. Or some people who believe only in the standard American concept of beauty seem to think that someone my size has no right to expect to be with a thin woman. Sometimes I have even wondered if being attracted only to smaller women makes me some sort of hypocrite.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 12, 2010)

shparks said:


> I am usually attracted to smaller women. But it seems like some people expect us larger people to pair up with each other, as if being a big guy makes you attracted to big women. Or some people who believe only in the standard American concept of beauty seem to think that someone my size has no right to expect to be with a thin woman. *Sometimes I have even wondered if being attracted only to smaller women makes me some sort of hypocrite.*



It doesn't. We all have preferences, and we're all allowed to have them.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 12, 2010)

shparks said:


> Sometimes I have even wondered if being attracted only to smaller women makes me some sort of hypocrite.



It's never a bad thing to step back and wonder about, and question...but your not being attracted to fat women...........nope, doesn't make you a hypocrite. I am a fat woman with my own preferences.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 12, 2010)

shparks said:


> I am usually attracted to smaller women. But it seems like some people expect us larger people to pair up with each other, as if being a big guy makes you attracted to big women. *Or some people who believe only in the standard American concept of beauty seem to think that someone my size has no right to expect to be with a thin woman.* Sometimes I have even wondered if being attracted only to smaller women makes me some sort of hypocrite.



I feel like, along with self-consciousness, that assumption makes it hard for someone who's a smaller FFA or who just finds a bigger guy attractive. To whom ever they find attractive, their interest can seem less genuine and more like a mockery just because the culture says that thin women aren't supposed to be physically interested in fat guys. 

And, if you're a smaller girl with a fat guy, everyone automatically thinks you're settling and harps "Oh, you can do so much better."

*sigh* society.


----------



## shparks (Aug 12, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> And, if you're a smaller girl with a fat guy, everyone automatically thinks you're settling and harps "Oh, you can do so much better."
> 
> *sigh* society.



That must feel terrible to have everyone you know think that the person you are with is not good enough for you. And to be the guy that everyone believes to be unworthy.


----------



## Tad (Aug 12, 2010)

shparks said:


> That must feel terrible to have everyone you know think that the person you are with is not good enough for you. And to be the guy that everyone believes to be unworthy.



For me, suggestions that "I could do better" have stuck with me and scarred my relationship with people more than pretty much any other type of comment. IMO far, far, better to give even a blunt opinion of what you don't like about the person--that 'you can do better' thing is an attack on both of them in multiple ways.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 12, 2010)

Tad said:


> For me, suggestions that "I could do better" have stuck with me and scarred my relationship with people more than pretty much any other type of comment. IMO far, far, better to give even a blunt opinion of what you don't like about the person--that 'you can do better' thing is an attack on both of them in multiple ways.



It always seemed like such a thoughtless and superficial comment to me. And a lot of the time, the commenter doesn't know much anything about the person other than how they look. The idea that some people might not be attracted to something/someone that they're not is just beyond them. And the idea that maybe people just don't date for looks, but for an awesome personality. That's just crazy >.<

At any rate, I'm sorry you had to deal with those kinds of comments too =/


----------



## Tad (Aug 12, 2010)

I think most of the time those comments really mean "That person doesn't have the traits that I value" but it comes across as "They are not that great, and you either fail to realize it or have such low standards that you don't care." I think anyone who dates outside what would normally be considered their peer group is apt to get these sorts of comments (in our case it was a mix of weight and social/cultural/class silliness). And yes, it usually is a very shallow comment, because it ignores that obviously you do see something of value in the person, that perhaps the commenter has not perceived as of yet.

Grrrrr. Sorry, pet peeve territory.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 14, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I like tall and skinny or short and either.
> 
> Dunno why, but I've always been drawn to the extremes in height (probably a general male stereotype, or at least for tall guys).



omg, really tall skinny blonds make my pants melt! :wubu::wubu: my daughter's kindergarten teacher is a very tall, very attractive skinny blond; i'm teaching her how to misbehave to initiate frequent parent teacher conferences!!!

other than that i like just about any height/size combo smaller than me, dependent on personality of course


----------



## Big Jaycee (Aug 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> omg, really tall skinny blonds make my pants melt! :wubu::wubu:



This..........


----------



## Roy C. (Aug 15, 2010)

I am very attracted to those ladies who have a full round belly in front of them!


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Jaycee said:


> This..........



my daughter's mother was a very attractive, tallish (5'8), thin (110 lbs) blond. While she wasn't an FFA she didn't have a problem with my weight. We were together for almost 6 years before we ended it over completely non-weight related issues; just because they're not beating down your door doesn't mean you can't find one to accept you. 

sorry, thread carry-over


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 16, 2010)

i've been with 3 girls who were 4'11". It's not even my preference per se. I tend to not discriminate against any size. Why limit your potential for love and fun? As far as immediate attraction goes, I'm not likely to be immediately attracted to a girl who is a SSBBW. I definitely would never say no though. I tend to be attracted to thin, hipster-ish looking girls but I can't say that's an axiom for me.


----------



## gharet (Aug 17, 2010)

big or small
short or tall
regardless of size
i like them all


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 17, 2010)

I would have dated someone who was like my mother who was a bbw and ahead of her time. She was graceful and poised and absolutely beautiful when she was young and as she grew older she became this beautiful southern bell who always was proper...now that is the type of gal I would go for. I think I will show my mom someday....:kiss2:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 17, 2010)

If the woman is an FFA and finds me attractive, then any size is fine. Thin FFA's are sexy because they like my fat. In this case, my body is the main playground.

If she's not an FFA, then I'd prefer a BBW. In this case, her body is the main playground. 

Does this make sense?


----------



## imfree (Aug 17, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> If the woman is an FFA and finds me attractive, then any size is fine. Thin FFA's are sexy because they like my fat. In this case, my body is the main playground.
> 
> If she's not an FFA, then I'd prefer a BBW. In this case, her body is the main playground.
> 
> Does this make sense?



In the Love-Touch scheme of things, it makes
perfect sense. I'm not at all attracted to non
obese women, but I won't hesitate to give
such a Gal a deep, plush hug if she would
like one.

Gal: Edgar, you're really fat!

Edgar: Fat, the better to hug and
cuddle you with.

*Works for me!


----------



## MaybeX (Aug 20, 2010)

I tend to prefer women with soft curves. (non-committal enough?) 

A small, slim woman might make me a little self-conscious and unsure of myself. Also I've always been a little wary of inadvertently hurting a lightweight gal.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes. Yes! YES! I LOVE BBWs! I have been attracted to them since I was a kid which is very weird to me knowing that I liked 'em plump back in my childhood days.

And yes, I would also date skinny women.


----------



## Melian (Aug 30, 2010)

MaybeX said:


> Also I've always been a little wary of inadvertently hurting a lightweight gal.



Ok, I just noticed this now and need to comment: you guys (in general, not just MaybeX) really need to stop thinking this way. You're not going to hurt us. If we're getting a little too crushed, we'll give you plenty of warning.

It makes me sad every time I see someone post in this vein. It's just a terrible reason to not date a small woman who would love to be with you. Not going to post personal experiences in this survey thread, but yeah, there it is.


----------



## mischel (Aug 30, 2010)

Hell, i dont even like other chubs! I only date skinny chasers and FFAs:smitten:!
Yep, i'm bi :happy:.
So: No im not attracted to BBWs.



MaybeX said:


> A small, slim woman might make me a little self-conscious and unsure of myself. Also I've always been a little wary of inadvertently hurting a lightweight gal.



Oh yeah, i really know this very good. These situations are like pure hell for me too!
Dating a skinny girl makes me completly go nuts like you wrote. Looking at her viewable bones, her skinny skin, her perfect shape which is flat as a pancake and of course her super sexy flat-chestedness make my heart palpitate instantly.
In these moments i am of course super nervous to hurt a lightweight girl's feelings too; like you've always been.

F.E.: "Don't you want me to eat these fries? They look so fattening!"
Or:
"You don't appear that fat! Why do you insist to help me buying clothes in that XXXXXXXXXXL store (WTF-face!)?
Or:
"Hun, if you stop at that Victoria's secret store in the city get some new bras!...
>> Darling, i don't use those...
Hun, looks like i unintentionally gained and i'll need those triple D ones now ."

These are the misunderstandings between slim FFAs and SSBHMs you'll have to be prepared for .


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 30, 2010)

I get all the girls.


----------



## mischel (Aug 30, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I get all the girls.



Dieses Video enthält Content von Ministry_of_Sound. Es ist in deinem Land nicht mehr verfügbar.:doh:

Sucks to live in germany...
Can't watch hulu/youtube and we only got McDonalds/KFC/BurgerKing here... :doh:


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 31, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I would have dated someone who was like my mother who was a bbw and ahead of her time. She was graceful and poised and absolutely beautiful when she was young and as she grew older she became this beautiful southern bell who always was proper...now that is the type of gal I would go for. I think I will show my mom someday....:kiss2:



I love the southern gents! I noticed when I moved to NC people were so friendly and would say hello to you. You will definitely find that Belle one day.


----------



## MaybeX (Aug 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> Ok, I just noticed this now and need to comment: you guys (in general, not just MaybeX) really need to stop thinking this way. You're not going to hurt us. If we're getting a little too crushed, we'll give you plenty of warning.
> 
> It makes me sad every time I see someone post in this vein. It's just a terrible reason to not date a small woman who would love to be with you. Not going to post personal experiences in this survey thread, but yeah, there it is.



Never said I_ wouldn't _date a small woman -- just that I might be nervous about it. 

In my younger days, I was not only heavy, but also rather strong and not that well coordinated. I did once or twice accidently cause pain to slighter gals (and male friends), just from horsing around. I'm still a klutz, but I'm sure not as strong -- and I'm a lot more careful. 

I did date a woman who was about 4'10", but she was quite rounded. It did teach me how to be more gentle.


----------



## SonnyC (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm attracted to all sizes, as long as the woman is comfortable in her own skin.


----------

